# Help!!!!!! Rats chewed hole in bottom of cage



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list/my-first-home-large-for-exotics.htm

I've got that cage.... I may be able to invest in a new cage in a month or two, but not at the moment! They are free ranging in the bathroom now, and will be there for the next few hours I guess...?  I have exams !!!! 

I will be at a hardware store tonight .. Suggestions about how to modify the cage....? I was thinking just buying those giant reusable cooking trays made of aluminium, and trimming them to line the inside with a couple layers, and then adding some mesh/bars underneath it or outside it just in case...

Heellppp!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You could probably purchase hardware cloth, cover the bottom and call it quits. I would recommend treating it as if you were making a bin cage to attach it (cover the entire bottom, to be safe): http://www.petwebsite.com/article_r...6&title=Make A Homemade Hamster Bin Type Cage

That or duct tape.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

cement mixing pans or big all metal baking pans work best imo you'll be happier and never have to worry about them chewing a hole


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

The link is not clickable ... 


And yeah I bought some baking trays, but I feel like those are really thin (I bought the disposable ones!) and that they could chew those anyways (it might be sharp when they chew it, which could deter... But what if it doesn't?? Then I have a hole and an injured rattie : ). 

I'm going to look into hardware cloth  doing the repairs tonight... Ugh.... 

Thanks guys. Ay other suggestions ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

yeah i wasn't talking about the disposable ones but the harder ones you could find in walmart or even storage bins the plastic on them is thicker and harder to break trough or you can buy one that lets the cage fit inside so no way for them to chew in


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I hadn't realized you meant the permanent ones...that's a good idea! I have no car and cannot get to a Walmart though.... Only a hardware store... Ugh... 

I'm Gunna do my best! 

Ill update you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I bought a permanent deep dish cake baking tray as a litter box at the dollar store. I would check there.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Classic Super Pet cage issue. It's one of the reasons why I don't recommend them.

Hardware cloth is your best option for now.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

The breeder I got Boo off of had the same problem and she used hardware cloth. Always your best bet.


----------



## Shae4556 (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

The good news is, the company was very nice and sent me a replacement bottom for free... I might modify this one for now, and then modify the new one once it comes and throw out the one with holes in it lol.... Ugh... 



Yesterday I was able to make a temporary fix with wood planks along that hole so that I could study.... Well... Apparently they can chew holes in less than 24 hours !!! They chewed a new one ....

The plastic is actually quite thin! I was Surprised! I also have a travel cage for them that's mAde by coastal cages, and although it has a deep tray, the bars fit on the inside, so they can't chew out.... This seems like a "duh!" For me!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Um, so, I bought the hardware cloth...... And now im at a loss as to how to secure it to the sides of the base. Can I glue it? If so, which type of glue....? I used gorilla tape and kind of secured the edges, but it doesn't look permanent (I doubt they'd be strong enough to yank off the tape, because they have not been able to in the past for other things...) I don't know what to do T____T help.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You need nuts and bolts and such -- check the link I sent. I used tape and gorilla glue and out came my ratties.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Nanashi! The link is not working !  ... I really want to get this done lol.. Thanks for your help 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Okay I was able to find it by googling! It looks like it wants you to trim the mesh to fit an area (I guess mine would be the sides of the cage, on the inside) and then to drill holes and use nuts and bolts to secure it... Right? Am I missing something?  


I guess I will have to get a drill somehow... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

well if you don't have a drill you can use a soldering iron to melt a perfect hole or just force a screw with a screwdriver it's just plastic btw have u tried corner guards or do they chew trough the sides too?


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Hmmm I never thought about corner guards, but I'd rather not take a chance . I live In an extremely old building with paint layers that may contain lead, holes in some walls floor, etc... They could get out of the rat proofed room... Or if maintenance came in and they were out *shudder*.... 

I borrowed a drill .. I'll post pictures once it's finished to give others with super pet an idea....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

line it the inside of the cage with steel. That's what I had to do with mine


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

First, question: I tried to trim The edges of the steel so that no sharp edges were there....... But should I still cover the bottom edges with gorilla tape to be sure....? Please let me know, it's going in tonight  

As to how I did it... 
I lined the inside with hardware cloth and used bolts tightened very well.

The hardware cloth is 1/2 inch, and the bolts (as well as the drill bit size!) I used were 5/16ths. I used washers at the front and nuts at the back. Honestly, I think I could have used more bolts, but oh well... 

For those modifying super pet, get at least 30 bolts, but you'd probably be better off with more! And make sure the bolts have the threads that go up all the way or nearly all the way, so that you can tighten it...


View attachment 91145

View attachment 91153
View attachment 91161



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If you run your finger along the edge and get no sharp points, it should be fine. If not, then tape may have to be brought in.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks! I did tape it down... I'm still worried they will get out, but at least I tried! >.< I hope they can't bend the metal somehow! It's pretty tough stuff, but... I'm paranoid now..  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

No, doing it on the inside like that they won't be able to. I think you yourself can appreciate how sturdy the hardware "cloth" is.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

If your boys DO chew the cage bottom , you can modify it like I did ... It's a pain and takes some time, BUT the results are good.. Here's the post and thad where I describe how I did it.. Measurements and materials are there  

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?t=123785


Gannyaan said:


> As to how I did it...
> I lined the inside with hardware cloth and used bolts tightened very well.
> 
> The hardware cloth is 1/2 inch, and the bolts (as well as the drill bit size!) I used were 5/16ths. I used washers at the front and nuts at the back. Honestly, I think I could have used more bolts, but oh well...
> ...



The only thing I wish is that I had not made is wrap the bottom a bit, since poop and bedding gets stuck in it  ill be trimming it back after my exams are over. 

If I were you, I'd set aside a few hours and do it preemptively ... Materials are cheap, and it's better than waking up to rats that are lost, have eaten something they shouldn't and get sick, chew holes in things, etc... 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

If your boys DO chew the cage bottom , you can modify it like I did ... It's a pain and takes some time, BUT the results are good.. Here's the post and thad where I describe how I did it.. Measurements and materials are there  

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?t=123785


Gannyaan said:


> First, question: I tried to trim The edges of the steel so that no sharp edges were there....... But should I still cover the bottom edges with gorilla tape to be sure....? Please let me know, it's going in tonight
> 
> As to how I did it...
> I lined the inside with hardware cloth and used bolts tightened very well.
> ...



The only thing I wish is that I had not made is wrap the bottom a bit, since poop and bedding gets stuck in it  ill be trimming it back after my exams are over. 

If I were you, I'd set aside a few hours and do it preemptively ... Materials are cheap, and it's better than waking up to rats that are lost, have eaten something they shouldn't and get sick, chew holes in things, etc... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

